# Thoughts on casting chamber?



## norman vandyke (Jan 1, 2017)

I have an idea about pressure casting that for those of us who don't already own an air compressor might find useful. I still need to get the tank and everything else but let me know if it's a dumb idea or not. Can I pressure cast using a tank, valve stem replacement for a vehicle tire and a bicycle tire pump? Also, can I use a old pressure canner to hold that kind of preasure(50 pounds), assuming all the holes are plugged well(I'd rather not shell out the $100+ for a paint tank)? I would also be using it will silmar 41 with very little catalyst to slow down the curing process to allow the pressure to build in the tank before it thickens too much.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 1, 2017)

I have not done any casting, so I cannot give personal experience, but I have heard of people using a bicycle tire pump to get pressure for casting.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2017)

Pressure is pressure! Plus you get a workout doing it. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 1, 2017)

No reason you couldn't on either count Norm. I'd definitely check pressure rating on the Pressure Cooker though.

And... Before I stood there working out with the Bicycle Pump, I'd spend the $10 - $20 on a 12 volt compressor...

Harbor Freight is only $9
Amazon has lots of options...

They don't take a lot of abuse, but for the little you'll be running it, you'd probably get a year or two out of it. And, while they aren't real fast, they're probably faster than the bicycle pump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 1, 2017)

I would pump up the car tire and hook it to the pressure cooker so I could open a valve and get all the pressure to the cooker at once. Maybe you could find an old RED GREEN rerun were he makes a compressor out a rubber band, a garbage can and a dodge van, We all know how resourceful the Canadians are.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Vacuum Chamber and pump reasonable on E-Bay Norm...

This is the same one I have, love the 5 gallon pot!

*Be advised, the acrylic/polycarbonate lid used on these is not rated for stabilizing resins. Neither is the pump...* They hadn't figured that out back when I bought mine, so I'm going to use it until the lid falls apart, and buy a glass replacement. And, run the pump until it melts, and buy a new one.

How fast do they deteriorate... 2 days into first session on the 5 gallon pot, cracks started showing up in the lid. Gallon pot the lid has been cracked on for over a year now, and it hasn't fallen apart though, so no telling how long they'll last cracked. 

While they do offer a filter system to save the pump, you can buy about 4 pumps for the price of the filter system.

And, the same company offers their GlassVac line of Chambers, with glass lids, but because woodworkers is all wealthy, you'll pay $100 more than the above pot and chamber, for the same pot without the pump in many places.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 6, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Vacuum Chamber and pump reasonable on E-Bay Norm...
> 
> This is the same one I have, love the 5 gallon pot!
> 
> ...


I already have a vacuum chamber. The lid is acrylic. Can't see much inside anymore because it got splashed with resin and it won't come off. Lol. No cracks though. Got it over a year ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh yeah... Don't know what I was thinking... someone else asked about the vacuum chamber. Sorry about that Norm. It was early!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rhossack (Jan 10, 2017)

norman vandyke said:


> Also, can I use a old pressure canner to hold that kind of preasure(50 pounds), assuming all the holes are plugged well(I'd rather not shell out the $100+ for a paint tank)?



Years ago, way before Cactus Juice became popular, way before stabilizing became popular, a few friends and I used to some home brew stuff for another hobby. One friend used a "pressure cooker" and it really exploded very nicely. No one was hurt, but it exploded. I'll have to send him an email and see if he still has a picture of the ruptured cooker. I don't remember if he was using pressure or vacuum.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 10, 2017)

Hit up Google images for 'exploded pressure cooker' - it'll make you want to be sure you're using it safely. At least it did me :) Mine is the HF paint pot with a pressure gauge installed after the shutoff and the pot limit marked in Sharpie on the top, just so I don't forget.


----------



## Kfrans (Jan 10, 2017)

OMG! Definitely makes ya want to pay even more attention to safety. I bet that ended up being a costly repair!


----------



## Daroc (Apr 8, 2019)

It really depends on the resin you'll be using from what i learned so far.
Aluminite liquid plastic needs pressure casting, where as Ecopoxy Liquid Plastic does not.
These both can be turned Aluminite needs the wood to be stablized and Ecopoxy just needs to be brushed onto the wood surface.
There are others and I have not tried Polyurethane epoxy (basically fiberglass resin).
The curing time is really the reason you want to get pressure fast as possible Aluminite LQ is very fast curing time they have a slow type which is what I use.


----------

